# 2nd Annual Coasters Colson Ride Dec 6th,2015



## fordmike65

Since lasts year's Colson Ride had such a great turn out (more bikes than the...umm... Shelby Invasion) , I thought why not do it again! I was buzzing the whole day seeing so many awesome Colsons come together in one place from far & wide. From the rusty & crusty, the pieced together project to the super deluxe & rare. I still have a couple projects that I was hoping would be done this year that I haven't even touched. Maybe I can get one new bike together in time. Hope to see you there!!!


Pics from last years ride:


----------



## fordmike65

Let's see a pics of the Colsons you plan to bring out & share.

Probably roll out with my '36 Equipped motorbike & '37 straightbar.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

*1936 Double bar Goodyear blue Goodyear Wingfoot*

My favorite of all


----------



## Schwinn499

fordmike65 said:


> ... I was buzzing the whole day seeing so many awesome Colsons come together in one place...




That wasn't the Colsons you were buzzing on my friend...


----------



## mrg

Three months away, who knows?


----------



## rustjunkie

trying try to get a LWB on the road for the ride.


----------



## Jarod24

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see a pics of the Colsons you plan to bring out & share.
> 
> Probably roll out with my '36 Equipped motorbike & '37 straightbar.




Both of those are so badass! I need to find one of these straight bar colsons!!!


----------



## cyclingday

My Colson collection consists of two.
I brought the 1941 Firestone Cruiser last year, so this years bike will be the 1936 Colson Commander.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Update: Just a month to go until the next Coasters Colson Ride Dec 6th! I've picked up a few more parts to get another bike on the road. Who else is gonna join in and show off their Colson???? Let's see'em!


----------



## mrg




----------



## tripple3

*Colson Collaboration....*

I am super excited to ride my long wheelbase 36 Packard single bar to the event.


----------



## Balloonatic

*Colson for invasion*

I wanted to make it last year, and got tied up... hoping to make this year on my tandem; it's updated now from this photo... now it has the orig. & correct Scout bars for her in front and correct, non-booty scraping neck in rear, plus correct grips... next is Persons #1519 reflector (if anyone has one for me?) and maybe correct rack braces, and she'll be done.


----------



## fordmike65

Hope we finally get to see you out for a Coaster's Ride Justin. Love that Colson!


----------



## W2J

can I ride a Schwinn? I don't have a colson.


----------



## tripple3

W2J said:


> can I ride a Schwinn? I don't have a colson.




Yes. You can ride anything you want at any cyclone coaster event... except a parade.
It is just fun for the rest of us that show up all the time to see all the variety that gets to show up on a theme based ride. 



... nice Colson shower up to this event.


----------



## fordmike65

W2J said:


> can I ride a Schwinn? I don't have a colson.




Nope.




Jk,.Of course.You can ride anything.It's a regular monthly Coaster Ride, just that the theme for Dec is anything made by Colson/Evans. So bring a Colson if you have one.. Hope to see you there


----------



## W2J

maybe I'll borrow one to ride.I know a few guys.


----------



## slick

I heard its Slicks birthday on the 5th, the day before the ride? Im pretty sure he's going to be hungover Sunday, but......i also heard rumor while traveling over the grapevine that Karla and him are coming down Saturday morning with Colsons to ride fir Sunday if he gets his hungover from Saturday butt up. Lol. 

Now out of the 3 boys and 3 girls Colsons we own...which pair to bring? 

Pair of Bullnoses is probably out... considering the girls is in primer and the boys is in pieces. 
My 38 Snap tank is a rider, along with my 41 Firestone Flying Ace

Karla has a postwar grill nose with cushioner that looks like it got pulled from a river, as well as a prewar Clipper that looks about the same...so... guess i better make a big O.A. bath for both the girls huh?

See you boys in a few weeks.


----------



## island schwinn

Looks like another rolling relic will be down for the ride.I'll be rolling on a Schwinn though.looking forward to seeing all the Colsons.


----------



## slick

Na, no schwinns. I got you covered island colson. Lol. Come by.


----------



## cyclingday

Alright, alright, alright!
I'm glad to hear you guys are coming down for the ride.


1941 Colson built Firestone Cruiser.


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> Na, no schwinns. I got you covered island colson. Lol. Come by.




I was gonna say you should hook Brian up with your other Colson rider. Gonna be a great turnout this year!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Yes!


----------



## slick

Honoring the Colson.....
1941 Firestone Flying Ace



Karlas extra crusty, half of the rear fender missing, postwar grill nose....


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Great colors on your Colsons!


----------



## fordmike65

I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## mrg

Going to post in the for sale section if anyone looking for a good rider for the ride!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Yep thats a good rider! Mark rides it all the time!


----------



## Monarky

Joe Buffardi said:


> Yep thats a good rider! Mark rides it all the time!




Unfortunately I missed last years ride but this time I got my 38 Colson ready to roll.  See you all soon, Monarky


----------



## Joe Buffardi

*Waiting patiently*

My 36 is waiting patiently for Colson day. Until then,  she likes to hang out in the garage.


----------



## slick

Monarky said:


> Unfortunately I missed last years ride but this time I got my 38 Colson ready to roll.  See you all soon, Monarky





Hey Monarky, have we met? If we have, im sorry i forgot, if not, introduce yourself. Ask the boys where Slick is. Its always nice putting a face to a name.  See you in a few weeks.


----------



## Monarky

slick said:


> Hey Monarky, have we met? If we have, im sorry i forgot, if not, introduce yourself. Ask the boys where Slick is. Its always nice putting a face to a name.  See you in a few weeks.




I don't recall either but I look forward to meeting you and like wise it always nice to know fellow CABE members.  I will see you then....best regards Monarky


----------



## mrg

Are you going to show up on your Colson Wing Foot Joe?, got this pic from the last time you took it out.


----------



## island schwinn

My Schwinns are staging an intervention,but I'll keep them at bay.who knows,maybe I'll bring one home with me.it could keep my hextube company.he gets awful lonely.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

I will be riding another brand this day ... but I was thinking of selling my Colson rear steer Tandem for locals interested - PM me ... just trying to refocus on my core stable a little .. Frank


----------



## fordmike65

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I will be riding another brand this day ... but I was thinking of selling my Colson rear steer Tandem for locals interested - PM me ... just trying to refocus on my core stable a little .. Frank




PM sent!


JK,my girl would kill me if I brought a tandem home.


----------



## Robertriley

Balloonatic said:


> I wanted to make it last year, and got tied up... hoping to make this year on my tandem; it's updated now from this photo... now it has the orig. & correct Scout bars for her in front and correct, non-booty scraping neck in rear, plus correct grips... next is Persons #1519 reflector (if anyone has one for me?) and maybe correct rack braces, and she'll be done.




That tandem is sweet!


----------



## Robertriley

Post a photo Frank


----------



## schwinnja

Robertriley said:


> Post a photo Frank




Don't make him have to move the whole shop to get to it to take a pic!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

I rode it at last 4th of July parade & then in Huntington Beach afterwords ... I sat in the back & rode it solo which was a little more challenging along the beach in the mix of the sea of people & bicycles ... rear steer was tripping people out as it should ... oh what fun it was ... great balloon bicycle for sure ..


----------



## fordmike65

It's crunch time! One week to go til the Coaster's Colson Ride!!! Worked all day and got my new baby roadworthy. Need to swap out the wheelset on my '36 and hopefully get another together from a pile of parts this weekend. What's everyone rollin on? Let's see some pics!!!


----------



## rustjunkie

Still hoping to get a bike together. we shall see


----------



## Schwinn499

So apparently.....if I ride a Colson, next coaster ride Mike rides a Schwinn.....lightweight.......should I do it?


----------



## fordmike65

Schwinn499 said:


> So apparently.....if I ride a Colson, next coaster ride Mike rides a Schwinn.....lightweight.......should I do it?




Deal


----------



## slick

These two will be there, as well as an all original Clipper all coming from norcal. Even islandschwinn will NOT be on a schwinn next sunday. Yup. I made him ride a Colson. Haha


----------



## mrg

Just posted this in the For Sale section if anyone's looking for a colson for the ride!


----------



## slick

Im going to be selling some original tires from my collection and can bring them with me Sunday to the ride. Any requests? All are blackwalls. I do have one pair of BF goodrich whitewalls. Affordable prices. Let me know what you need. 

Off hand, i have Kelly Springfield, General Silent Safety, and some singles too. Im loading up Friday to roll out.


----------



## rollfaster

tripple3 said:


> Yes. You can ride anything you want at any cyclone coaster event... except a parade.
> It is just fun for the rest of us that show up all the time to see all the variety that gets to show up on a theme based ride.
> View attachment 249012
> ... nice Colson shower up to this event.




Love the look of this one, never seen a glass bead reflector that big. Very cool!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Party time Mikeee! Its me and Daisy's birthday weekend. Mine is Dec 3 hers is the 10th. We celebrate ours together.


----------



## tripple3

Joe Buffardi said:


> Party time Mikeee! Its me and Daisy's birthday weekend. Mine is Dec 3 hers is the 10th. We celebrate ours together.




Happy birthday Joe!
Slicks is the 5th too!
Big party on Colsons


----------



## fordmike65

With so much celebrating going on, is anyone gonna be up in time for the ride??


----------



## tripple3

We will be up pedaling the distance....Making a Day of it!
Happy Birthday to all December babies. Ride ON


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Thank you Mark!!! Ride on!


----------



## 37fleetwood

getting the half-Colson ready for the ride. I have the Mike Burks inspired seatpost installed and ready!


----------



## fordmike65

Jesus! I'll take 2 please. "Godzilla" is 1/2 Colson, right? Bringing it Sunday?


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Hey Mike what do you think about clay colored tires on my 36 motobike


----------



## Joe Buffardi

*Clay it is.*

The clay tires really bring out the blue and Im going to run the mudflap that came with the bike. Goodyear mudflap. So damn cool!


----------



## fordmike65

I usually am not a big fan....but that looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Sweet!!! I was on the fence. I had to try it. And bam! It works


----------



## scrubbinrims

Just picked up this sexy lady last night, a more basic model '40ish, but nice lines and paint detail, prewar winner.
For sale soon, maybe for the collaboration 2016.
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Nice colors! A blue pre war winner! Wow!


----------



## Boris

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 255645




Kind of surprised to see this chainguard on a loopframe.


----------



## fordmike65

Everyone ready for tomorrow's ride? I've seen Slick/Karla's bikes, the Colson Brian is rolling, Mark's single bar, the other Mark's(Mrg) Commander & Joe's '36 double bar so far. As always, I'm scrambling at the last minute, here at work servicing a couple wheelsets. Stayed up until 2am last night & got my girl's '55-ish Evans/Colson roadworthy, tho not entirely correct. I know of at least another bike getting it's finishing touches tonight. Who else is rolling a Colson tomorrow??


----------



## cyclingday

Been listening to Commander Cody in anticipation of spending the day riding the 36 Commander tomorrow.
Colson Strong!


----------



## fordmike65

Just now shutting my eyes for some much needed rest. See you in the morning... I hope. Zzzzzzz......


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Jesus Mike! Did you make a Colson bike from scratch! I cant wait to see your Colson.


----------



## fordmike65

*Happy Colson Day everyone!!!!!!!*



I think I'm delirious.... Wake up! Wake up!! No time for sleep!


----------



## Schwinn499

Holy s*it! Thats today?!


----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## fordmike65

Great turnout today! 18 Colsons and one Shelby![emoji6]


----------



## fordmike65

,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I can only imagine who had the shelby 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monarky

fordmike65 said:


> ,




I got there early but I got a good parking spot for my 38 Colson and ready for the Colson ride today!!!  Monarky


----------



## Monarky

fordmike65 said:


> ,




I got there early but I got a good parking spot for my 38 Colson and ready for the Colson ride today!!!  Monarky.


----------



## Schwinn499

>




Ahhh Evidence! Im still a little itchy from the Colson cooties but minus popping a bead...thing rides great. Thanks for letting me ride your bike Mikey! Twas a blast!


See you next month...what will it be?

A '52 Traveler?
A '71 Continental?
A '63 Varsity?

Take your pick buddy!


----------



## cyclingday

Well,  Colson Collaboration 2015 is in the bag.
A good time was had by all, and they even rolled out the red carpet for us over at Gladstones.
White linen!
I don't think they anticipated such a motley crew when they set the table. Haha!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Schwinn499 said:


> Ahhh Evidence! Im still a little itchy from the Colson cooties but minus popping a bead...thing rides great. Thanks for letting me ride your bike Mikey! Twas a blast!
> 
> 
> See you next month...what will it be?
> 
> A '52 Traveler?
> A '71 Continental?
> A '63 Varsity?
> 
> Take your pick buddy!







Another infected soul


----------



## GTs58

So what is island schwinn infected with now!!??


----------



## fordmike65

GTs58 said:


> So what is island schwinn infected with now!!??




Colson Cooties


----------



## GTs58

fordmike65 said:


> Colson Cooties




Good gawd, I thought he was smart enough to never get close to a Colson. Was he on drugs or something?  Now he needs to get a shot of penicillin.   LMAO


----------



## 37fleetwood

fordmike65 said:


> Great turnout today! 18 Colsons and one Shelby![emoji6]





surely you mean 18 1/2 Colsons!


----------



## 37fleetwood

fordmike65 said:


> *Happy Colson Day everyone!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm delirious.... Wake up! Wake up!! No time for sleep!




I don't think I've seen you this excited since the Happy Birthday Mike thread!

just a photo or two I took...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Great Colson turnout Mike ...There were actually a few Shelby bikes there & a lot of Schwinn & Ethan on his killer Roadmaster Supreme & a variety as always @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... great day with temps in the upper 70's & sunny ... what a shock right .. living the dream .. 

 ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## fordmike65

I was so busy setting up our bikes & shooting the breeze at Portfolio's that I totally forgot to take pics of the all the great Colsons there. We lost a few in the begining of the ride due to previous engagements & a couple mishaps along the way. Did anyone take more pics? Post them up!


----------



## mrg

Great ride, had a great time, didn't think about pic much either, the pic of Chris is when he got the check, never a dull moment with Chris around!


----------



## island schwinn

OK,so this is what everyone wanted to hear,the Colson I borrowed from Slick rode super sweet.I was impressed.bikes were trading hands and some beautiful bikes showed up.
Want to give a huge thank you to all who showed up and especially the select few who made my weekend,and a long time to come.names and details at a later date,but what a story.
It was fantastic meeting all the cabe members.can't wait to get back down south for another ride.


----------



## Schwinn499

island schwinn said:


> OK,so this is what everyone wanted to hear,the Colson I borrowed from Slick rode super sweet.I was impressed.bikes were trading hands and some beautiful bikes showed up.
> Want to give a huge thank you to all who showed up and especially the select few who made my weekend,and a long time to come.names and details at a later date,but what a story.
> It was fantastic meeting all the cabe members.can't wait to get back down south for another ride.




WHHHHOOOOOOOOOO!

It was great runnin a muck with you all weekend bud. Thank YOU for making it out. Thanks for dinner and beers last night! Hope the lady likes her new lady, and the master his new master as well...congrats


----------

